# FREE library from Fracture Sounds - Sleigh Bells



## willbedford (Dec 1, 2020)

Need some extra festive sparkle for your Christmas tracks? Grab our new Sleigh Bells library for FREE!

Announcement video:



Audio demos:



Download for free at https://fracturesounds.com/product/sleigh-bells​


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 1, 2020)

I've been looking to get some sleigh bells and then you guys give us this...FOR FREE ❤


----------



## GtrString (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks Will, that's awesome. Happy holidays!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 1, 2020)

Brilliant! Cheers!


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks..nice product demos on the web site..


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 1, 2020)

Haha, I have the exact same bells, and I bring them every year at Christmas parties!... They must have the fingerprints of few hundred coworkers on them!


----------



## AllanH (Dec 1, 2020)

thank you!. That is a wonderful gift 

FWIW, there is no graphics in my UI. It's just plain vanilla light-tan kontakt. I thought I'd let you know, in case the UI was omitted by mistake in the export.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 1, 2020)

AllanH said:


> thank you!. That is a wonderful gift
> 
> FWIW, there is no graphics in my UI. It's just plain vanilla light-tan kontakt. I thought I'd let you know, in case the UI was omitted by mistake in the export.


Strange. I have them.


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 1, 2020)

Why is no one talking about how excellently written and mixed the demo is? 'Tis the season, indeed. Well done and thank you!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 1, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> Why is no one talking about how excellently written and mixed the demo is? 'Tis the season, indeed. Well done and thank you!


I was just thinking that


----------



## OatMeal (Dec 2, 2020)

AllanH said:


> thank you!. That is a wonderful gift
> 
> FWIW, there is no graphics in my UI. It's just plain vanilla light-tan kontakt. I thought I'd let you know, in case the UI was omitted by mistake in the export.


The same here :(


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 2, 2020)

OatMeal said:


> The same here :(


Life sure is hard...


----------



## willbedford (Dec 2, 2020)

OatMeal said:


> The same here :(


That shouldn't be happening. Could you try deleting the .nkc file and quit and reopen Kontakt?


----------



## willbedford (Dec 2, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> Why is no one talking about how excellently written and mixed the demo is? 'Tis the season, indeed. Well done and thank you!


Thanks! I had a lot of fun writing that track.


----------



## OatMeal (Dec 2, 2020)

willbedford said:


> That's shouldn't happen. Could you try deleting the .nkc file and quit and reopen Kontakt?


Yeah! It helped. Thank you a lot! The sound of this library is excellent! In addition to the lost UI before, the mapping wasn't alright and the tempo-sync patch didn't work. Now after deleting .nkc file everything is fine. 
Cheers!


----------



## AllanH (Dec 2, 2020)

willbedford said:


> That shouldn't be happening. Could you try deleting the .nkc file and quit and reopen Kontakt?



That brought the UI back - thank you. These are best sounding sleigh bells I have 

Thanks again!


----------



## Divico (Dec 2, 2020)

Excellent freeby. Deleting the .nkc worked. I'm not a fan of the keyswitch in the time sync patch though. I'd prefer it to be controlled via note on/off


----------



## rudi (Dec 2, 2020)

Deleting the .nkc worked here as well.
Great sound, and nice UI too.
Thank you for this lovely gift


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you! Grabbed it, and also had the Frozen Percussion Bundle in the cart at the same time. what a coincidence since I was looking for them!  Such great instruments. thanks so much.


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 2, 2020)

many thanks!


----------



## markleake (Dec 4, 2020)

This is fantastic. Honestly it is hard to find good samples of sleigh bells. What I have the bells sound odd or muted, or are just not played how you expect. So getting some great sounding ones for free... thanks heaps!


----------



## willbedford (Dec 4, 2020)

Glad everyone's enjoying them!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 4, 2020)

markleake said:


> This is fantastic. Honestly it is hard to find good samples of sleigh bells. What I have the bells sound odd or muted, or are just not played how you expect. So getting some great sounding ones for free... thanks heaps!


Also, one can never have too many sleigh bells!


----------



## markleake (Dec 4, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Also, one can never have too many sleigh bells!


I think at this stage sleigh bells are like cowbell but for orchestra.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 5, 2020)

One of the best Sleigh Bell libraries out there! I’m using it on my current project, bravo!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 5, 2020)

markleake said:


> I think at this stage sleigh bells are like cowbell but for orchestra.


I found six sets of sleighbells when I went searching through my libraries last night. And then Logic has two different sets among its included instruments. Many of them require programming a note repeater to get the jingle jangle. Others are extended one shots that can be looped. None of them have the extended play of the Christmas patch in the Fracture library. I’m really liking these. And none of my other sleighbell sets have the same range of tonal variation as these.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2020)

This is a special Christmas gift from Fracture Sounds.
Thank you @willbedford 

Best,
Daniel


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 6, 2020)

Lovely, thank you!


----------



## willbedford (Dec 6, 2020)

Now I'm beginning to wonder if making it free was a mistake


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 6, 2020)

willbedford said:


> Now I'm beginning to wonder if making it free was a mistake


I mean, Sonokinetic's Sleigh bells are $20. I totally wouldn't mind paying for yours


----------



## willbedford (Dec 6, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> I mean, Sonokinetic's Sleigh bells are $20. I totally wouldn't mind paying for yours


Well let's just say this freebie is a taster of a much bigger library we're working on for 2021...


----------



## willbedford (Dec 23, 2020)

I've uploaded a DAWcast of the full trailer track, for anyone who's interested. Enjoy, and happy holidays!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2020)

willbedford said:


> I've uploaded a DAWcast of the full trailer track, for anyone who's interested. Enjoy, and happy holidays!



Thank you! Wonderful!


----------



## Richard Bowling (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks and Merry Christmas! Great sounding sleigh bells!


----------



## JaviRobles (Jun 9, 2021)

Thank you so much! It's sound really good and I found it very useful!


----------



## chrisphan (Jun 13, 2021)

The ZIP file is corrupted and can't be extracted for me. Could anyone please send me the file?


----------



## willbedford (Jun 13, 2021)

chrisphan said:


> The ZIP file is corrupted and can't be extracted for me. Could anyone please send me the file?


Try a different program to extract the zip (Keka or 7Zip). Email [email protected] if you're still having trouble.


----------

